# lowrance stuck on start up screen



## Burger74

I got a lowrance elite-5 hdi for Christmas and with the warm weather yesterday afternoon I decided to install and hook it up in the Jon boat. I turned it on and after the install wizard ran, it shut off. I turned it back on and now it won't go past the "lowrance elite" start up screen... anyone seen or have this happen to them before?


----------



## Troutman3000

Burger74 said:


> I got a lowrance elite-5 hdi for Christmas and with the warm weather yesterday afternoon I decided to install and hook it up in the Jon boat. I turned it on and after the install wizard ran, it shut off. I turned it back on and now it won't go past the "lowrance elite" start up screen... anyone seen or have this happen to them before?



Did you try a hard or soft reset???


----------



## Burger74

Pulled the fuse to power it down, none of the buttons would work after it froze. Turned the unit back on a few minutes later and it did the same.


----------



## fishingga

Before I did anything major, check the battery the unit is on.  Sometimes a bad or weak battery will make the unit act crazy.


----------



## Burger74

Good idea fishingga! I will check/charge the battery up and try it again.


----------



## buddy48

I know how you can fix it...buy a Humminbird!









Just kidding... I couldn't resist!!   Hope you get it figured out. Aint nothing more aggravating to me than electronics that act up.


----------



## Bgreene1

My 7 does the same thing for about 45 seconds and the finally starts working. Like its slow to load up or something. How long have you left it on?


----------



## Burger74

Around 15 mins...


----------



## klerchkatcher

have you tried removing the map cards or sd cards, then powering the unit on? Also make sure none of the buttons are sticking.

Here is a link to Lowrance's support, how to perform a factory reset ... scroll down the page to find it.

http://support.lowrance.com/system/...EZONE_OFFSET&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=3631

might try this too.

Turn unit off, press and hold the pages key, press and release pwr key, release all buttons when usa map appears.

Hard reset:

Turn unit off, press and hold zoom in and zoom out keys at the same time, press and release pwr key, release all buttons when usa map appears.


----------



## Eugene Stinson

Go to http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/Elite-5-HDI/ download the update to the desktop. Open it and copy the opened file to a micro SD card. Put it in the unit before you turn it on. Power it up and it will rewrite all the software to the unit. That should fix any problems with the unit. Checking the battery is a good idea anytime.


----------



## chad smith

My father n laws done this the second time he took it out on the water! He bought his when the elite 7 first came out!
He had to send it in to Lowrance and they ended up sending him a new one! Supposidly this has happened to a lot of the Elite 7 graphs!


----------



## Burger74

Thanks for all the info guys! I will see what happens after work this evening and get back on to let you fellas know how it goes.


----------



## Burger74

Big thanks guys! The hard reset did the trick! Now this weekend I need to get on some water and see how this baby performs! Thank you again.


----------



## jonfishmacon

SD cards  can hang units up  if they go bad


----------



## gacracker1

My elite 7 went out two times yesterday. If this happens again im getting my 700.00 back.Old one is 5 years old ,still works fine.I had to show two other people on the lake on how to reset theirs.You shouldn't have to reprogram something that is less than a week old.


----------



## Troutman3000

Ga-what was the issue with yours?  I had some initial problems with mine but it smoothed out


----------

